# Starting DNP tomorrow.. Just a heads up needed please...



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey guys. I'm starting a 3 week dnp low dose course tomorrow. 125mg per day and to see how I go. The reason I'm going low dose is because when i work part time, it's a retail job, so don't want to jump in and sweat mad.

I'm currently sitting at 100kg, 6 foot tall, probably 25-30 percent bf. My aim by june is to get down to 90kg, I looked my best like that before.

As well as my dnp, I have 50mcg if T3 tabs, should i use a whole tab with a low dose? It isn't damaging right? I haven't found much on it.

I'll also be running 8 omega tabs day, 1 multi vitamin tab, 1 vitamin d tab, 1 vit c tab.

Am i good to go tomorrow or should I add something else in?

Thanks!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

50mcg will be fine at that dose, look at increasing vit c to 3g daily and maybe some electrolytes


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> 50mcg will be fine at that dose, look at increasing vit c to 3g daily and maybe some electrolytes


Thanks mate. I'll do that. When we talk electrolytes, are we talking things like lucozade revive kind if thing or more natural sources?

Thanks


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

As per G-Man on the T3 and VitC. I would also recommend the following:

Vit E: 800 iu per day

Alpha Lipoic Acid: 1200mg per day

Also if you start getting a dry throat - I did - then take 10 - 15ml Glycerol 2-3 times a day as you find suits you.

All can be got cheaply from eBay on a next day delivery, as per links below

VitC: click here

VitE:  click here

Alpha Lipoic Acid: click here

Glycerol: click here

hope this helps and good luck

:thumb:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Something like this http://www.myprotein.com/sports-nutrition/electrolytes-plus/10529467.html

Helps with adding magnesium and potassium which will get depleted when on DNP


----------



## Sp4rky99 (Feb 13, 2013)

Wen u taking the 125 tab,morning or night...I'm also starting on 125 dnp tomor..gonna split tab in half,half 8 am with breakfast other half lunch time..I took a full tab at bedtime a few week ago for a week anthe sweats were crazy for few hours but I got the worst blocked nose an sore throat,so stopped... I will try wot diggy says see if it helps... Good luck an dont eat carbs before bed..


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> As per G-Man on the T3 and VitC. I would also recommend the following:
> 
> Vit E: 800 iu per day
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. I'll pop out and get those stuff first thing .



G-man99 said:


> Something like this http://www.myprotein.com/sports-nutrition/electrolytes-plus/10529467.html
> 
> Helps with adding magnesium and potassium which will get depleted when on DNP


Thanks mate.



Sp4rky99 said:


> Wen u taking the 125 tab,morning or night...I'm also starting on 125 dnp tomor..gonna split tab in half,half 8 am with breakfast other half lunch time..I took a full tab at bedtime a few week ago for a week anthe sweats were crazy for few hours but I got the worst blocked nose an sore throat,so stopped... I will try wot diggy says see if it helps... Good luck an dont eat carbs before bed..


Cheers mate. Heard about carbs before bed s no go.

I think I'll take the tab when i wake or just after training. It takes a few days to kick in though right?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

chelios said:


> Thanks mate. I'll pop out and get those stuff first thing .


the VitE will be easy to get, on eth ALA, look for Swanson's is ;about the best - comes in 300mg and 600mg caps - get the 600s - just less pills to take 

The Glycerol, you can get from Boots I would think as Glycerine (same thing - just different name) - they stock this one :http://www.boots.com/en/Boots-Value-Health-Glycerin-B-P-200ml_852418/ so should be easy to get.

Good Luck :thumb:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I've been suffering with a sore throat for a while now, to the extent I got antibiotics from the docs because I thought I had a throat infection. I've ordered some of that glycerol so hopefully that'll help.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Dux said:


> I've been suffering with a sore throat for a while now, to the extent I got antibiotics from the docs because I thought I had a throat infection. I've ordered some of that glycerol so hopefully that'll help.


It did for me. I used it at 10ml 3 times a day. Make sure you are well hydrated also.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'm going to try get remaining bits tomorrow. If i can't I may delay until all is in place.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I will be starting a new job next week, so holding off on my 125mg dnp tabs now,.

Only downside is that it will probably be summer when I take them so sweating could be a big issue


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Craig660 said:


> I will be starting a new job next week, so holding off on my 125mg dnp tabs now,.
> 
> Only downside is that it will probably be summer when I take them so sweating could be a big issue


Or an excuse? In a positive way lol.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

The wife was on 125mg a day and she only had sweats occasionally when she woke up in the night, it was such a low dose that sides were barely noticeable. She got tired a bit, but upping the T3 to 100mcg instead of 50mcg helped with that.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

I've heard alot of people die from DNP mg:


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> I've heard alot of people die from DNP mg:


Only an idiot can die from DNP bro.

To the O/P V8 Juice is good for replenishing electolytes lost through the constant sweating and drinking of water.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> I've heard alot of people die from DNP mg:


Genius.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> I've heard alot of people die from DNP mg:


A lot more people don't die from it.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Lol cheers guys.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> I've heard alot of people die from DNP mg:


You been on some US forums?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> I've heard alot of people die from DNP mg:


Like all drugs, a small amount is beneficial a large amount kills. A couple more that you might have heard of include Paracetamol and Digitalis (miracle heart drug in minute doses, anything more stops your heart). So use it as your supposed to, back it up with correct supplementation and diet and you'll have no problems. Oh and there is NitroGlycerine another miracle heart drug that keeps people alive every day, that is also used to blow things up. :lol:

Treat it with respect and it is the most effective fat burner ever. Stuff 'em in like smarties and you'll literally cook yourself alive.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

actin said:


> Only an idiot can die from DNP bro.
> 
> To the O/P V8 Juice is good for replenishing electolytes lost through the constant sweating and drinking of water.


i was reading about it the other day and people who took around 300mg got DNP poisoning or something and they ended up dying from it :/


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> i was reading about it the other day and people who took around 300mg got DNP poisoning or something and they ended up dying from it :/


Think you could do with changing your user name bro. :lol:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> i was reading about it the other day and people who took around 300mg got DNP poisoning or something and they ended up dying from it :/


There a plenty of logs on here of people taking 500mg doses and no deaths!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Agree with the others, you need to drink water by the bathtub full. Night sweats on 250mg pd are bad for me, as is the broken sleep. But the results....


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2013)

defdaz said:


> Agree with the others, you need to drink water by the bathtub full. Night sweats on 250mg pd are bad for me, as is the broken sleep. But the results....
> 
> View attachment 116246


 See, he is so cut from DNP that even his body hair burned off!!

Kidding, good results.

@DiggyV has hit the nail on the head. Used sensibly there should be no issues, but in the hands of an idiot the stuff can be and is lethal.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> i was reading about it the other day and people who took around 300mg got DNP poisoning or something and they ended up dying from it :/


Really bro...well I've had more DNP than you've probably had hot dinners and I'm not poisoned. Don't believe the hype bro


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> i was reading about it the other day and people who took around 300mg got DNP poisoning or something and they ended up dying from it :/


They probably only admitted to 300mg a day, or told people they were taking this amount. 500mg is tolerable for most people (I prefer 250mg TBH) and certainly wont induce 'poisoning'. The side effects from too much DNP are overheating - massive overheating. Which will induce fits, seizures and coma, and eventually death.

DNP is by its very nature a poison. A poison is defined as a substance whose effects are proportionate to the amount used. ie use more and the effect is greater, it does not reach a peak, the effects just keep getting greater and greater as you take more and more. As I have said before in this thread. Paracetamol is also a poison. Cyanide is a poison- a minute amount wont kill you, a small amount will, a large amount will kill you quickly. Its effects increase the more you take.

Here is a nice definition of poison from Yale University in the States:

http://learn.caim.yale.edu/chemsafe/references/dose.html

It is even technically possible to be poisoned by chocolate, I think the lethal dose is something like 29Kg though. :thumb:

"All substances are poisons; there is none which is not a poison. The right dose differentiates a poison&#8230;." Paracelsus (1493-1541)


----------



## jaime101 (Mar 29, 2013)

chelios said:


> Hey guys. I'm starting a 3 week dnp low dose course tomorrow. 125mg per day and to see how I go. The reason I'm going low dose is because when i work part time, it's a retail job, so don't want to jump in and sweat mad.
> 
> I'm currently sitting at 100kg, 6 foot tall, probably 25-30 percent bf. My aim by june is to get down to 90kg, I looked my best like that before.
> 
> ...


Nice. I'm also starting a DNP/T3 cycle today ( 125mg up-to 250mg ) today. It will be nice if you can update the topic with how you're feeling and how much progress you make.

For supplements I myself got some: Taurine, Magnesium, Multivits, Electrolyes, v8 juice, Vit C/D/E and Zinc. Bit overboard but I'm a very cautious person.

Good luck.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

jaime101 said:


> Nice. I'm also starting a DNP/T3 cycle today ( 125mg up-to 250mg ) today. It will be nice if you can update the topic with how you're feeling and how much progress you make.
> 
> For supplements I myself got some: Taurine, Magnesium, Multivits, Electrolyes, v8 juice, Vit C/D/E and Zinc. Bit overboard but I'm a very cautious person.
> 
> Good luck.


Good luck to you too mate. Had to delay slightly as I needed the extra supps, bit cautious as you are. They should be here by the weekend.

If so, I'll start Sunday and I will definitely post on here in regards to my feelings weight loss, performance in the gym etc. It'll be great if you could do the same.

I was scared, still am bit to use it. I have looked into it and it appears like anything else that if abused can do serious damage, just DNP is so powerful many people don't get away with it, where as many other drugs that are heavily used you can get away with.

I'll be doing the 125mg a day, to start with at least , taking at 7pm in the evening, about 4 hours before I aim to sleep.

T3 50mcg

1 x multi vit tab

Omega oil 15 ml

Alpha Lipoic Acid, 1 serving as suggested.

Vitamin C, D and E tablets, 1 x each

Electrolytes before workout (sports in science)

Possibly go and get some V8 juice from Holland and Barrett.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

actin said:


> Really bro...well I've had more DNP than you've probably had hot dinners and I'm not poisoned. Don't believe the hype bro


are the sides bad tho and how bad compared to clen? i took clen and almost died lmao (srs)


----------



## jaime101 (Mar 29, 2013)

chelios said:


> Good luck to you too mate. Had to delay slightly as I needed the extra supps, bit cautious as you are. They should be here by the weekend.
> 
> If so, I'll start Sunday and I will definitely post on here in regards to my feelings weight loss, performance in the gym etc. It'll be great if you could do the same.
> 
> ...


Haha yeah I'll pop in and say how it's going, you seem to be having the hesitations I did. I think I did more hours of research on this then I had done through my entire education.  I fully understand the risks and probably know more about this stuff then 90% who take it, but I'm the type of person who thinks that I'm going to be that 1 in a million person to have some sort of lethal allergy or intolerance to it, haha, took my first pill today and every little stomach rumble or muscle soreness I seem to try and relate it to the DNP, but as it's a small dose to start with I can't feel any sides yet.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> are the sides bad tho and how bad compared to clen? i took clen and almost died lmao (srs)


The sides are certainly more intense than clen buddy. Its important to research it comprehensivly, avoid hot environments, don't foolishly overdose [long half-life] and always have water to stay hydrated. DNP needs to be treated with respect and no other fatburner comes close to it in terms of results


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

jaime101 said:


> Haha yeah I'll pop in and say how it's going, you seem to be having the hesitations I did. I think I did more hours of research on this then I had done through my entire education.  I fully understand the risks and probably know more about this stuff then 90% who take it, but I'm the type of person who thinks that I'm going to be that 1 in a million person to have some sort of lethal allergy or intolerance to it, haha, took my first pill today and every little stomach rumble or muscle soreness I seem to try and relate it to the DNP, but as it's a small dose to start with I can't feel any sides yet.


Haha, keep me updated with weight loss please.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

actin said:


> The sides are certainly more intense than clen buddy. Its important to research it comprehensivly, avoid hot environments, don't foolishly overdose [long half-life] and always have water to stay hydrated. DNP needs to be treated with respect and no other fatburner comes close to it in terms of results


fvk that if it's worse than clen i will never use DNP EVER!

but yeah i'm interested in results of this stuff


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> fvk that if it's worse than clen i will never use DNP EVER!
> 
> but yeah i'm interested in results of this stuff


Tbh bro the same results can be achieved with a strict diet and correct training without the uncomfortable sides. DNP is basically a shortcut where what might take several months can be achieved in couple of weeks.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> fvk that if it's worse than clen i will never use DNP EVER!


Your username is easily the least fitting ever :lol:


----------



## Sp4rky99 (Feb 13, 2013)

I started 125 dnp on we'd,half tab at 8am other half at 2pm,after a week I will hopefully take 3 half tabs split over day,taking 187mg daily,as ausbuilt says best way to run 200mg daily..on keto diet.

Don't feel no heat yet but should tomor.I'm on the dave palumbo diet,hours cardio 6am 45 mim after training 8pm..taking the usual supplements as above,an glycerin 3 times daily for the sore throat..

I was told the sore throat is your body getting used to dnp an should go away in 2 weeks,,,,

Good luck to you lads starting


----------



## jaime101 (Mar 29, 2013)

Yeah I started to get a dry throat last night, about 8 hours after I took my first 125mg dose. I went to pick up some glycol today, could only find the Glycerine in these little bottles in Tesco's, they're fine to take right? And do you just put about 10-15ml in a spoon and drink it? Or mix it with water or something?


----------



## Sp4rky99 (Feb 13, 2013)

Jaime101 DIGGYV put I link up where to buy from on first page... You splitting the tab,


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

Sorry to chime in but ill be ordering my DNP tomorrow aswell and hoping to start it soon

Are carb cravings really that bad when on DNP?

Iv'e read people take Sibutramine- but I dont know what it is, isit dangerous or will it have any bad side effects on me? isit worth buying?

Also isit a must for a person whos on dnp too take all the multi vitamins and vit c etc

cheers guys


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

chelios said:


> Good luck to you too mate. Had to delay slightly as I needed the extra supps, bit cautious as you are. They should be here by the weekend.
> 
> If so, I'll start Sunday and I will definitely post on here in regards to my feelings weight loss, performance in the gym etc. It'll be great if you could do the same.
> 
> ...


 I'd up the vit c to 3G a day mate and I found taking DNP am MUCH more tolerable when trying to sleep. Taking it in the evening destroyed me.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> I'd up the vit c to 3G a day mate and I found taking DNP am MUCH more tolerable when trying to sleep. Taking it in the evening destroyed me.


Thanks mate. I'll do that. Perhaps take the dnp around 11am then.

My supplements never arrived. So hoping for tomorrow by Royal mail or Monday latest.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

You can do it by trial and error mate and try different times to see which is best.

Some prefer am some prefer pm.

Don't forget it has a long half life though and IF you decide to increase the dose, it will be a few days later when you'll see the effect it has. I went up to 500mg for 3 days and sides where horrid and I stopped my run immediately


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I've now got some of DHacks 125mg tabs, and have been having 3 split throughout the day, which is making it much more manageable.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> You can do it by trial and error mate and try different times to see which is best.
> 
> Some prefer am some prefer pm.
> 
> Don't forget it has a long half life though and IF you decide to increase the dose, it will be a few days later when you'll see the effect it has. I went up to 500mg for 3 days and sides where horrid and I stopped my run immediately


Cheers G. I'll probably stick with 125mg for this cycle, and then come beginning of June before i go on holiday increase. Being first time it'll be good to get a small feel for it.



Dux said:


> I've now got some of DHacks 125mg tabs, and have been having 3 split throughout the day, which is making it much more manageable.


I'll be interested to see what weight you lose mate. You chucking in any cardio with it?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

chelios said:


> I'll be interested to see what weight you lose mate. You chucking in any cardio with it?


I lost 15lbs in 3 weeks last time I ran it, I came off for a week, filled up to see how I'd got on (didn't lose any muscle) and now I've been on another week.

I never bother with cardio, I prefer to reduce my calories instead. I've been eating around 3000 cals a day, roughly 500 below maintenance. Carbs are usually around 50g a day, with more on training days (straight after the gym).


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Dux said:


> I lost 15lbs in 3 weeks last time I ran it, I came off for a week, filled up to see how I'd got on (didn't lose any muscle) and now I've been on another week.
> 
> I never bother with cardio, I prefer to reduce my calories instead. I've been eating around 3000 cals a day, roughly 500 below maintenance. Carbs are usually around 50g a day, with more on training days (straight after the gym).


Wow, that's brilliant. Around 6kg.

If I can shift 3KG in 3 weeks I'd be happy. Going to limit carbs to around 80g a day, as I'm on my feet for the majority of every day and then on training days 120g max.

Moat of my protein will come from meat with 3-4 meals a day and the rest from whey with water, 2-3 times a day. Going to try hit 200g protein per day.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

chelios said:


> Wow, that's brilliant. Around 6kg.
> 
> If I can shift 3KG in 3 weeks I'd be happy. Going to limit carbs to around 80g a day, as I'm on my feet for the majority of every day and then on training days 120g max.
> 
> Moat of my protein will come from meat with 3-4 meals a day and the rest from whey with water, 2-3 times a day. Going to try hit 200g protein per day.


I swear you'll be amazed at the results if you can eat what you're supposed to be doing.

One thing though that I can't stress enough... Don't worry if you think you're starting to lose muscle mass and you're looking pretty crappy, once you come off and the DNP is out of your system, you'll be looking leaner than ever, and your muscles will re inflate.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Dux said:


> I swear you'll be amazed at the results if you can eat what you're supposed to be doing.
> 
> One thing though that I can't stress enough... Don't worry if you think you're starting to lose muscle mass and you're looking pretty crappy, once you come off and the DNP is out of your system, you'll be looking leaner than ever, and your muscles will re inflate.


Cheers mate. The one thing that worried me is muscle loss.

Pretty much planning :

Dnp for weight loss and consuming 2200 cals a day for 3 weeks. 500 under maintenance, with no cardio or 15 mins once a week.

Then, 2500 cals a day, 200 under maintenance and do cardio 3-4 times a week. 6 weeks.

After holiday start a clean bulk, at 300 above maintenance and see how that goes.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

chelios said:


> Cheers mate. The one thing that worried me is muscle loss.
> 
> Pretty much planning :
> 
> ...


You'll get good results with that


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Subed. Read a lot and running DNP soon,


----------



## jaime101 (Mar 29, 2013)

Last night I had a bout of it being hard to breath, and what seemed like an accelerated heart-rate, even though I was just in-front of the computer and still only on 125mg/day. First side I've felt so far.


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

the elevated heartrate wont be directly because of the dnp i.e it doesnt increase heart-rate like stimulants , shortness of breath on only 125mg thats unusual ,i noticed shortness of breath after 3 weeks at 500mg ,so took some clen , that said having dnp related breathing problems will increase heart rate lol , what i mean is its not known to be damaging to the heart

in regards to splitting doses , i preferred to just take it in one hit about an hour before training , take a pre workout and then smash weights then cardio , it felt to me as if i sweated most of it out at training and then overnight , so i felt ok in the morning to face work ,apart from dry mouth ,where as if i took it split through the day , it was constantly hanging over me


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

How are you fellas going on it?

My alpha lipoic acid wouldn't fit through the door so I have to go and collect it from the sorting office.

I'll be running what I said before. Hope to see some good results. Sitting at 101kg today, I've lost body fat but seems I've some weight gain. Weird.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

I have everything I need now. Just need to pick up some extra electrolytes tomorrow for next week. Hoping for the best on 125 day.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

5lbs down in 3 days for me :confused1: . Probably mainly glycogen stores.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Jux said:


> 5lbs down in 3 days for me :confused1: . Probably mainly glycogen stores.


Pounds are pounds lol. How's your diet mate? Feeling the sides?


----------



## jaime101 (Mar 29, 2013)

I had to have some dental work done and came down with a slight infection, so I stopped after the fourth day. I'll probably start up again next week. Didn't feel any sides at the little doses I took and lost a couple lb's.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

I actually had my bf checked by someone and he reckons I'm at about 25% and that I should use the clen and t3 I have first with training and cardio then when i get down to about 15% use DNP.

Opinions?

Thanks


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

chelios said:


> I actually had my bf checked by someone and he reckons I'm at about 25% and that I should use the clen and t3 I have first with training and cardio then when i get down to about 15% use DNP.
> 
> Opinions?
> 
> Thanks


You could, but the DNP will strip the fat off you far quicker than just T3 and clen.

Are you on any gear at the mo (can't remember if you'd mentioned it) I only ask because of using T3.

I've dropped my dosage btw, I had upped it to 375mg spread over the day, but sweat was p'ssing out of me whenever I had to do anything strenuous, or was in a room that was even remotely warm.

I'm now gonna have 250mg, half in the morning, half before bed.

I think it could be to do with the fact I'm now using the crystal dnp from DHacks, which seems a damn site stronger than the capsules I was using before.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

chelios said:


> Pounds are pounds lol. How's your diet mate? Feeling the sides?


Yes, quite a few. Worst one is feeling like a dullard.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Dux said:


> You could, but the DNP will strip the fat off you far quicker than just T3 and clen.
> 
> Are you on any gear at the mo (can't remember if you'd mentioned it) I only ask because of using T3.
> 
> ...


Haha Dux! I heard that DHacks crystal is the ****! Best about apparently. It's what I've got here in 125mg caps.

I'm not on any gear at the moment, only used a straight Tbol cycle before, a few years ago and worked wonders on a clean bulk before I got injured.

As for T3, is it true it strips anything really, muscle included and should only be used whilst on gear? I've read mixed reports of it. As I'm in two minds I just popped a DHacks ultra burn today so I can properly decide.

The fact your sweating like mad worries me, I won't lie, because I work in retail. Surrey at 125mg a day it'll be slight sides if anything?

Btw I have done research as well, but as you know a lot is opinions and assumptions.

Cheers


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

T3 is definitely catabolic, so without AAS it will burn muscle.

Maybe check with someone on here to see if Winny or var would help if you don't want to inject?

I do store security during the day, and right now I'm sweating even though its not warm at all.

I was up in the CCTV room at 10am and my white shirt was so wet you could actually see the marks on my chest.

When I'm working the doors (inside) my shirt is soaking wet, and even though its a black shirt and dark inside, I'm still paranoid because my shirt is wet to touch.

I've another 4 weeks of it yet, been on 11 days now, and the sweating is too much.

Maybe try just 125mg at about 8pm?

Oh, and I woke up with horrendous cramp on the inside of my lower thigh this morning, first time it's happened. I'm thinking it could be down to how much I'd sweat in the night and lost salt/minerals whatever from my body.

I had to wake my missus up to go downstairs and get me a can of sugar free red bull for the taurine, and make me a glass of the Zero electrolytes!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh, and the grand total of carbs I've had this morning?

About 3, from my protein shake!!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Dux said:


> T3 is definitely catabolic, so without AAS it will burn muscle.
> 
> Maybe check with someone on here to see if Winny or var would help if you don't want to inject?
> 
> ...


Get a big dose of the Zero in before you sleep with between 330 and 500ml of water - this will help. You'll need to tune the water - enough so you dont cramp and wake up, and not so much that you need to pee and wake up. :lol:

You're got a diamond there mate if she got up for you to do that. :thumb:


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Dux said:


> T3 is definitely catabolic, so without AAS it will burn muscle.
> 
> Maybe check with someone on here to see if Winny or var would help if you don't want to inject?
> 
> ...


**** man, sounds bloody extreme. It has a solid half life so it'll take a while for your body to adjust won't it. I'll be interested to see your change in sweating when your body adjusts mate. I'll leave the T3 out. As for winny and var, I've considered them, just not feeling ready. Took me get to decide in Tbol, which I'll use again once I get down to 90kg.



DiggyV said:


> Get a big dose of the Zero in before you sleep with between 330 and 500ml of water - this will help. You'll need to tune the water - enough so you dont cramp and wake up, and not so much that you need to pee and wake up. :lol:
> 
> You're got a diamond there mate if she got up for you to do that. :thumb:


Haha hasn't he just, need a mini fridge in my room lol, Mrs's will tell me to do one! Lol


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I think you NEED to be taking T3 with it mate.

Yeah she's a star, she's hasn't even complained about having to keep changing the bedding because its constantly soaked :lol:


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Dux said:


> I think you NEED to be taking T3 with it mate.
> 
> Yeah she's a star, she's hasn't even complained about having to keep changing the bedding because its constantly soaked :lol:


T3 with the clen? Or with Tbol? I've ran clen alone before, tapering up to 120mg and had decent loss of weight, I didn't do any cardio either.

The sides were dodgy, random headaches nd tiredness.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

I think when I do DNP again, it'll only be 125mg per day. On 250mg I just sweat like an absolute pig. I'm generally quite hot as it is and never use radiators and rarely wear jumpers lol.

Thin tops, t-shirts and vests is all I can wear without breaking out in hot flushes.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

chelios said:


> T3 with the clen? Or with Tbol? I've ran clen alone before, tapering up to 120mg and had decent loss of weight, I didn't do any cardio either.
> 
> The sides were dodgy, random headaches nd tiredness.


Sorry mate, I thought you meant DNP, with clen you'll be fine without it.



Contest said:


> I think when I do DNP again, it'll only be 125mg per day. On 250mg I just sweat like an absolute pig. I'm generally quite hot as it is and never use radiators and rarely wear jumpers lol.
> 
> Thin tops, t-shirts and vests is all I can wear without breaking out in hot flushes.


I'm now struggling the same. I don't even feel warm, but it's pouring out of me.

Hopefully dropping down the dose will help.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Dux said:


> Sorry mate, I thought you meant DNP, with clen you'll be fine without it.
> 
> I'm now struggling the same. I don't even feel warm, but it's pouring out of me.
> 
> Hopefully dropping down the dose will help.


When I used it, the first week was fine as well mate. But after that it just got worse and worse lol. I was sweating 24/7. I took my dose in the night before bed hoping that the majority of the sweating will occur whilst I'm asleep but I was still sweating ridiculously in the office the following day.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Contest said:


> When I used it, the first week was fine as well mate. But after that it just got worse and worse lol. I was sweating 24/7. I took my dose in the night before bed hoping that the majority of the sweating will occur whilst I'm asleep but I was still sweating ridiculously in the office the following day.


That's what I'm going through now, but the last time I was on it (only a few weeks ago) I didn't suffer anywhere near as much as this.

I'm putting it down to these tabs being newer (my others were a year old) plus DHacks stuff being better dosed.

I'll drop to 250 and if it doesn't improve after a week I'll go to 125mg.

The best thing is I'm only doing it to get as lean as possible before going back on a massive bulking cycle :lol:


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Lol amazing and scary the way DNP works and what it can do!


----------



## kelvinseal (Nov 4, 2008)

how u getting on now CHELIOS?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Contest said:


> When I used it, the first week was fine as well mate. But after that it just got worse and worse lol. I was sweating 24/7. I took my dose in the night before bed hoping that the majority of the sweating will occur whilst I'm asleep but I was still sweating ridiculously in the office the following day.


I used to do the reverse of this mate. As I worked in an air con office, I took it first thing after training (I train at 6:15am) then was kept nice and cool all day in the office, then the sweats at night were at least bearable.

You need to find out what suits your lifestyle as far as the dosing goes.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Dux said:


> That's what I'm going through now, but the last time I was on it (only a few weeks ago) I didn't suffer anywhere near as much as this.
> 
> I'm putting it down to these tabs being newer (my others were a year old) plus DHacks stuff being better dosed.
> 
> ...


All of DHacks stuff seems to be bang on the money. Hearing very good thongs about his DNP from a lot of people.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> I used to do the reverse of this mate. As I worked in an air con office, I took it first thing after training (I train at 6:15am) then was kept nice and cool all day in the office, then the sweats at night were at least bearable.
> 
> You need to find out what suits your lifestyle as far as the dosing goes.


My office is like a sauna :lol:


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

kelvinseal said:


> how u getting on now CHELIOS?


I haven't started yet mate because of what someone said to me. I'll probably start Sunday of money now. In two minds on when to take it though, early or late at night? I want to avoid sweating as much as possible between 9am to 6pm lol.


----------



## moviekar (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice reading mates, but looks like you all have cleaned out d-hacks supplies...lol. I'll catch up next week when mine arrives


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

chelios said:


> I haven't started yet mate because of what someone said to me. I'll probably start Sunday of money now. In two minds on when to take it though, early or late at night? I want to avoid sweating as much as possible between 9am to 6pm lol.


Try it in the evening for a couple of days and then see how you get on, then try dosing in the morning.. and whatever suits you best-stick to it!!


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

georgey said:


> Try it in the evening for a couple of days and then see how you get on, then try dosing in the morning.. and whatever suits you best-stick to it!!


I think that what I'll have to do mate!


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

So how are you guys getting on?

Tomorrow is my 7th day of D-Hacks, got the 125 tabs and started last saturday at 1 tab at 6pm then on 4th day upped to 250mg, split day and night. Today i took both tabs at 1 go at 4 in work as i thought it would reduce the night sweats and being wet in work a bit more.

Started off at 80kg at 5'10" and a half  with around 12-14% BF

Thinking of going up to 375mg from saturday, 1 in the morning about 8 then 2 at 4pm for the rest of the 2 week cycle, (depending how it feels :cool2: )

I'm not on any gear and just doing heavy sessions (for me) 3-5 days a week and weights have not dropped, in fact ive pushed a few PR's.

My cardio consists of some MA training; Krav Maga on saturdays for 1 hr, systema was for a 4 hr seminar on sunday then 2 hrs on mondays. Sweated a fair bit during but was fine with some water close by.

My diet is:

diet whey shake in the morning with 5ml glycerin in it,

50g oats at 10.30,

lean mince or chicken in sauce with wholewheat pasta for lunch,

1 handful nuts and raisins at 3.30,

2nd protein shake at 6 with glycerin,

8-9pm 1 sirloin or 2 fish fillets with no sides,

30 mins before bed taking a casein shake with half water-half V8 mix and another 5 ml of glycerin.

no idea what to expect at the end of it but f hell at least im half way through and still alive :beer:

GL on the results ppls


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

DHACKS dnp has been awesome from my experience so far, shame all you sods have purchased it all now i gotta wait for more to come in!!!

I split my dose and hardly had any sweats as i kept it to a lower dose for longer, i really dont see the need to be taking a dose which makes you sweat buckets, either your dose is too high or your diet needs changing...or both.


----------



## moviekar (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice one guys, need a bit more info to help my understanding here :

So DNP stack consists of DNP, T3, Sibutramine

Sibutramine helps control the cravings which DNP induces - that I get.

T3 - what is the role of T3 in the DNP stack technically and how does that help ?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

moviekar said:


> Nice one guys, need a bit more info to help my understanding here :
> 
> So DNP stack consists of DNP, T3, Sibutramine
> 
> ...


DNP stops the T4 in your body converting to T3 so basically you take the T3 to keep the thyroid functioning fully which will help alot with the lethargy you get when taking dnp without the t3.


----------



## ammo23 (Jul 13, 2011)

It's been interesting reading so far...and thanks to all you guys that are posting with your experience of it  I'm currently just in research stage, to see whether or not DNP is for me. I've experience with all the OTC fat burners, but reading about DNP I dont ant to be naive and jump into using something I cant handle!

What would your advice be to a first time user, from your own experience?


----------



## jaime101 (Mar 29, 2013)

So I started DNP again this monday and today I woke up with the sorethroat of a lifetime. If this was the kind of sorethroat you would normally get on DNP then I don't think anyone would use the stuff, it is so bad. The main problem aside from the blinding pain is the risk of dehydration, already been 2 hours since I been up and I can't handle more then a few sips of water. I've tried glycerine, strepsiles and the cold and flu drinks, they help a bit but its still pretty painful even after those. Any ideas on what to do?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

jaime101 said:


> So I started DNP again this monday and today I woke up with the sorethroat of a lifetime. If this was the kind of sorethroat you would normally get on DNP then I don't think anyone would use the stuff, it is so bad. The main problem aside from the blinding pain is the risk of dehydration, already been 2 hours since I been up and I can't handle more then a few sips of water. I've tried glycerine, strepsiles and the cold and flu drinks, they help a bit but its still pretty painful even after those. Any ideas on what to do?


How much glycerine are you using?

Need to add about 15ml at least to a small glass of water 3 x daily I found


----------



## jaime101 (Mar 29, 2013)

I only take a smallish amount when I feel my throats a little sore. To tell you the truth glycerine does a number on my stomach so I try not to take it. Haven't tried putting in water yet though.


----------



## Just_Bob (Feb 2, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> So how are you guys getting on?
> 
> Tomorrow is my 7th day of D-Hacks, got the 125 tabs and started last saturday at 1 tab at 6pm then on 4th day upped to 250mg, split day and night. Today i took both tabs at 1 go at 4 in work as i thought it would reduce the night sweats and being wet in work a bit more.
> 
> ...


how you getting on mate? you finished the cycle now?


----------



## BigRedSwitch (Apr 12, 2013)

I have limited experience of DNP (day 4 of cycle), but I'd be concerned about taking it at night. DNP dehydrates you, and you (obviously) don't fill up on liquids overnight. I take it in the morning, and I'm having no real issue with it.

It also seems that you can get used to a dose. My recommendation so far would be to try to extend your cycle and up the dose once you stop feeling the previous dose to a point where you reach the maximum you've planned for. As has been covered in about a million places elsewhere, as DNP's work goes on in the background, and it takes a while to build up the dose, DON'T do it quick, or overdose because you think it's not working - it IS working, and it WILL KILL YOU if you overdose!


----------



## jaime101 (Mar 29, 2013)

Sore throat has started to go, but its just being replaced by various cold like symptoms. Congested nose, sore throat, cough, etc. Any reason why? Doubt I caught an actual cold and its quiet annoying at work.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

jaime101 said:


> Sore throat has started to go, but its just being replaced by various cold like symptoms. Congested nose, sore throat, cough, etc. Any reason why? Doubt I caught an actual cold and its quiet annoying at work.


I personally havent experienced any of these while on DNP, Today is my last day of doing it. Have done 13 days and stopping now as am at the point where im struggling to function and keep cravings under control so im stopping and will do another cycle in a few weeks time.

All the bets to those still on it and keep those fluids up people :thumb:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

BigRedSwitch said:


> My recommendation so far would be to try to extend your cycle and up the dose once you stop feeling the previous dose to a point where you reach the maximum you've planned for. As has been covered in about a million places elsewhere, as DNP's work goes on in the background, and it takes a while to build up the dose, DON'T do it quick, or overdose because you think it's not working - it IS working, and it WILL KILL YOU if you overdose!


It's impossible to "plan for" an amount because you don't know how you're bodies going to react to the dosage until it happens.

You're better sticking to a low dose for a longer period of time than trying to up it, because speaking from personal that extra 125mg per day can make a whole world of difference to how you feel, but not how much weight you'll lose.

For example you can feel fine on 250mg so think I'll push the dose to 375mg, and continue getting manageable sides for a couple more days or so, then all of a sudden the higher dose will hit you and sweat will be p'ssing from you 24/7 unless you're in very very cold temperatures.

I thought I'd be able to comfortably handle DHacks crystal at 375mg a day....

Not a fcuking chance, and I've a high tolerance generally to most things.


----------



## BigRedSwitch (Apr 12, 2013)

Dux said:


> It's impossible to "plan for" an amount because you don't know how you're bodies going to react to the dosage until it happens.
> 
> You're better sticking to a low dose for a longer period of time than trying to up it, because speaking from personal that extra 125mg per day can make a whole world of difference to how you feel, but not how much weight you'll lose.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I actually meant plan for a maximum dose and never go beyond it. Build up from the ground. Aim for 250mg if you like, but be sure you can handle 125mg first. I guess my advice wasn't clear enough...


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thunderstruck said:


> I personally havent experienced any of these while on DNP, Today is my last day of doing it. Have done 13 days and stopping now as am at the point where im struggling to function and keep cravings under control so im stopping and will do another cycle in a few weeks time.
> 
> All the bets to those still on it and keep those fluids up people :thumb:


I decided to run for an extra 5 days and today is also my last day.

Had a blow out last sunday and carb cravings have been higher since then.

Kept diet pretty strict still but have increased carbs to roughly 150g max and results have been great, abs visible and workouts have been a lot better with regard to amount of weight lifted


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> I decided to run for an extra 5 days and today is also my last day.
> 
> Had a blow out last sunday and carb cravings have been higher since then.
> 
> Kept diet pretty strict still but have increased carbs to roughly 150g max and results have been great, abs visible and workouts have been a lot better with regard to amount of weight lifted


Do you think you've had better results in terms of fat loss with the higher carbs then ?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hard to say if it is better or not but I fell much better and my weight training is much better.

It certainly isn't worse any way and results are still happening


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I love the feeling after a dnp cycle when muscles fill up and strength returns, lovely feeling as body tightens up. :thumb:


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Hard to say if it is better or not but I fell much better and my weight training is much better.
> 
> It certainly isn't worse any way and results are still happening


did you alter your other macros to keep the overall cals the same ?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

No, they increased pro rata to the amount of extra carbs I took in.

I used flap jacks as my source as its fast and slow carbs but still a healthy option


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> No, they increased pro rata to the amount of extra carbs I took in.
> 
> I used flap jacks as my source as its fast and slow carbs but still a healthy option


Thanks for all the info mate.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

No worries mate, I'm still learning about it myself and I'm guessing each individual will use a method that suits them.


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

jaime101 said:


> Sore throat has started to go, but its just being replaced by various cold like symptoms. Congested nose, sore throat, cough, etc. Any reason why? Doubt I caught an actual cold and its quiet annoying at work.


i do find after a about 10 days on dnp it affects my breathing , iv got asthma , i using run it with clen and just take extra inhalors , i think a side effect is shortness of breth for everyone if the dose it high enough


----------



## Gaz_185 (Mar 17, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> No worries mate, I'm still learning about it myself and I'm guessing each individual will use a method that suits them.


What was your body-fat % and weight before you started mate? How many calories are you taking in day to day and are you running a 500 deficit?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Gaz_185 said:


> What was your body-fat % and weight before you started mate? How many calories are you taking in day to day and are you running a 500 deficit?


Started off at 14st 10lb approx 15%bf, now down to 13st 9lb and approx 11-12% bf.

Cals been approx 2000 and cardio everyday


----------

